# SE-L Platinum Gold Part 2.-New Pics



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)

Greddy SP properly mounted: (give or take a half inch)


----------



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)

Greddy SP again:


----------



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry for not resizing. Thanks for looking


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

looks great! but you could have posted all of them in one post lol :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

get rid of the clear corners and itllbe perfect


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

The front and sides (lights) don't really match up IMO, but everything together look tight. Clean, and tight.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

beautiful, i have a platinum gold 200sx se, and i will restore the paint as soon as i finish my finals. i gotta say though, some wheel spacers will def make it look even better :thumbup:


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Dang my greddy sp needs to look like that mine hangs down so much. New hangers??


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

yeah, throw stealth corner on that beach and it'd be teh hawtness. Good lookin bro, very clean.


----------



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes , new hangers and I would like to change my current set-up on the lights. I wouldnt mind going back to stock 95-98 sentra setup but mine was a 99' in the sense I had a totally diff. grill and lights before this current setup. I am trying to get the stock lights and corners


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

iLLviLLin said:


> Yes , new hangers and I would like to change my current set-up on the lights. I wouldnt mind going back to stock 95-98 sentra setup but mine was a 99' in the sense I had a totally diff. grill and lights before this current setup. I am trying to get the stock lights and corners


if i were you, i would get the carbon fiber bar grill from ww.importfriend.com or what ever their site is, the stealth crystals and turns from liu, i think that would look real good.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Self Fornicator said:


> if i were you, i would get the carbon fiber bar grill from ww.importfriend.com or what ever their site is, the stealth crystals and turns from liu, i think that would look real good.


stuff from liu is at 

www.liuspeedtuning.com

i dunno what www.importfriend.com is, but it doesnt work


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

did you mean www.stoopidparts.com? There site no worky anymore, but I'm sure you could still get a grill... they pop up on EBAY every now and again.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, you need some stealth corners....and as it so happens, stealth corners have just been re-released tonight on Liuspeedtuning.com


----------

